# my baby shrimps hatched artificially!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

A few days ago I lost my remaining OEBT female. She was berried and I didn't want to lose the eggs as I figured she was only a few days away from hatching them.

I followed someone on shrimpspot.com instructions on how they did it and today I found 5 newly hatched baby shrimps 

I used the same method as the other person did because I had much difficulty in removing the eggs from a dead shrimp before....got a lot of the jelly stuff attached which causes fungus on the eggs.

I took a clean clear container, attached an air stone to just slowly bubble up inside and covered the top with saran wrap to keep dust etc out of the water. I used the water from the same tank, so the parameters would be the same. Then I used an exactor knife to remove the head from the body and used 2 needles , one to hold the body down and the other needle to slowly pull out and separate the eggs one at a time. By using a needle you get a better grip on each egg and can manipulate it better than a knife, more precise.

I pulled off the jelly substance with the needle and made sure the egg was clean...flushed some water over each one then added them to the container. Changed the water after 2 days with same water from the tank.

This am I have 5 baby shrimps!  They are now happily hanging onto a piece of dirty filter floss which has lots of biofilm for eating.

I had the floss inside the main tank where I let it gather biofilm, as I have another female ready to hatch her babies and this will be breakfast for the newly hatched baby shrimps.

So it is possible to save your precious shrimp eggs and hatch out the babies!


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks. Now I just have to keep them alive, which is a much harder task at
this point.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice Anna! Good luck with them


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Congrats!!  I Lost a blue rili the other day, I pulled out the eggs with a toothpick and let them sit in the tank (10g) and yesteryday I noticed 5-10 baby shrimps eating off the sponge filter. But I will definetly try your method next time, I had no idea what else to do other than leave them lol.

Quick question, do you keep your OEBT in Tap water, Re-mineralized RO, or tap/RO mix?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I kept them in tap water straight PH 7.6 However the bee soil I had in the tank dropped the PH to around 6.8-7 and they were doing fine, then I started losing them one after the other.

Found out my soil had so much waste buildup in a small tank that it was leeching out stuff and caused a bacterial infection in them...lost them all except this one gal, then she popped off 2 days before they were to be born.

They seem to be doing fine in the marina box, one of them in particular zips across from one side to the other...energetic little thing


----------



## Silverkitty26 (Jun 18, 2015)

Good job! 😊


----------

